# A Dogs Life??



## luluslair

What is a dogs life like in Hong Kong? Is it advisable to take our dog to Hong Kong? What would his life be like?
Is there suitable walks for him? Are dogs allowed in most places/parks?
Can my dog take husband to the Pub?


----------



## JWilliamson

Is your Dog smarter then your husband and can your dog make better choices? Well if you plan to live in the city theres no grass all concrete many dog owners allow their animals pee and **** on the sidewalk and sometimes in the elevator. There are some parks at a distance and many place a fence around the small dirt, grass sections so that might not help in your dogs need to pee or ****. In Causeway bay there is a huge park and a big grass field where they allow humans to walk on or sit but I am not sure if animals can go there. If you choose to live 45 minutes to 1 hr away life for the dog will be more enjoyable because there is room for the dog to run and do his/her things.


----------



## dang248

*Labradoodle likes HK*



luluslair said:


> What is a dogs life like in Hong Kong? Is it advisable to take our dog to Hong Kong? What would his life be like?
> Is there suitable walks for him? Are dogs allowed in most places/parks?
> Can my dog take husband to the Pub?


Me and our 2 year old Ausralian Labradoodle, Teddy Bear, moved here 2 weeks ago from San Francisco Bay Area. Hong Kong is a city and if you've lived in a city with a pet, you'll understand the restrictions necessary for city dogs. Unique to HK is that side walks are NARROW and close to street traffic! Therefore, when out walking you, and your dog need to take some time to implement added safety precautions to avoid injury.

In general, i've found that HK people show appropriate and usual range of reactions to encountering dogs in outdoor confined areas such as walking on the street. If your dog tends to look for food and eat things found on the street, I suggest changing that type of behavior, because dogs may ingest rat poison as well as spoiled food, which can lead to sickness and/or death. Some locals use a muzzle of sorts as a precaution.

Off leash areas do exist, but are certainly not present in every neighborhood. Victoria Peak has several designated areas that are not fenced. The only fenced off-leash area I-ve been to is along Harbour, next to Macau Ferry terminal behind the police S
station. (The police dogs are exercised there and at which times all civilian-owned dogs must vacate the fenced in dog run.

A well-trained dog who obeys it's owner and is adaptable to city living will do best. If your dog has never experienced city living, I recommend that, as a test, you take your dog to a crowds area of a city and walk them around to see how they respond. Having said all that, a last recommendation is that you ask yourself, "Will your dog be happy in Hong Kong?" and answer honestly. Your pet may prefer staying "home" with friends or relatives.


----------



## DuoL

the only choice if u wanna provide yr dog a good life in hk is live in the "New Territories"......
cuz there's no grass walkway and no animal's park in both Hong Kong Island and Kowloon.


----------



## JWilliamson

Try Tung Chung it is away from the city but only 35 mins away by train and they have some open fields and a Dog Park.


----------



## sxmhousewife

I lived in Tai Po (new territories area), a village house right in front of the beach and mountain, so I could bring my golden retriever to have nice swim and walk everyday without bothering the others or being bothered. If you live in the city, it's quite difficult to provide a "OK" life to a dog, as dogs need space and exercises lots. Unless you can bring your dog outdoor regularly, remember, always on leash. For me, if I get a chance to move back to HK that I will not keep any dog again.


----------



## fergie

We brought our dog from Uk to live in Hk, but we chose to live in Discovery Bay, where it is more dog friendly. He adapted very well to HK weather, and was just happy to be with us as he is very much part of our family. Our dog was always taken on a leash, and any messes cleaned up. 
Dogs can be allowed off the leash on the hills just behind all the houses/apartments, away from public areas. Most restaurants with outside sitting areas allow dogs to sit with you while you eat.
We never took our dog over to central on the ferry, he would not have liked the traffic there, it is too busy.
There are other less built up areas in Hk like Sai Kung, with many nice walks. 
You'll find some locals either love dogs, to the point of being silly and dressing them up, or you could find the reverse where some will be nasty, because they are not used to them probably.
There are many abandoned dogs in Hk, because people take them with them, then find if they are 'posted' somewhere else, they decide it is inconvenient to take the dog along, very sad!
Our dog has travelled the world, now lives more permanently in Europe with us, but if we had to go back permanently, I would choose Discovery Bay again, for its pet friendliness, lack of private cars--the roads are a lot less polluted and quieter because no private cars are allowed, restaurants, and it is only half an hour by ferry to central , there are also very frequent buses and hire cars available to get around in DB, and the hire cars will accept dogs in the back of the vehicle.
Most pet supplies/foods your dog is used to, can be obtained in Hk, and the Vets are very good, so no problems about the dogs welfare, there are boarding kennels available for when you go on holiday.


----------



## tsgasianexpat

Tung Chung on Lantau island (close to the airport) carribean coast is VERY dog friendly, we moved here from the USA and brought our dog over, and this is one of the only places we found that we thought our dog would be happy. there are several parks that allow dog off leash within a short walk, and many friendly other dog owners as well.


----------

